# pipe bursting



## Plumberologist (Aug 21, 2010)

is it really faster than digging, you have to dig a hole at the beginning and at the end and then the time to pull it. so to you guys who do it, is it faster or easier or is it just snake oil. oh and who does the lining, does it work??? im looking for alternatives to offer my customers....


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Plumberologist said:


> is it really faster than digging, you have to dig a hole at the beginning and at the end and then the time to pull it. so to you guys who do it, is it faster or easier or is it just snake oil. oh and who does the lining, does it work??? im looking for alternatives to offer my customers....


Pipe bursting, pipe lining, pipe patching, and grouting all have a time and place. Some municipals by me will not allow pipe bursting, they say that displaced dirt can cause a speed bump effect. There are a few jobs I been on where pipe bursting is cost effective for the owner due to whats above ground could not be disturbed.

As for lining I have already seen multiple linings break free from the pipe and move. Some claim it was improper installation, other claim it was the early epoxies.

Myself I like the pipe patch and grouting systems. They make the most sense since the whole line does not need to be lined or replaced. The problem spots need the repair and that is where pipe patching, or grouting shines in my eyes.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I wonder if any plumbing license is required to line pipes? Probably not. I studied for months to get my plumbing license. If guys can re-line pipes w/o a master plumber's license, then that makes me upset. Just more people taking my damn work away! :furious:


----------



## 3Peasdrain (Feb 5, 2010)

*pipebursting*

Yes pipe bursting is effective.We did 160ft pull and replaced 6 inch cast iron with 6 inch hdpe pipe. We started the job at 730 am and had the pipe in place and the holes backfilled by 130 pm It has its uses.Just like everything you cant use it all the time.But when needed it does a great job


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

We do replacements, relining, and bursting.
They all have their uses and you just need to go with what is best.
We've done combinations on some jobs.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

There is a company on the east coast of Florida that does our pipe lining for us. He is a licensed plumber and the costs of the equipment are high. As many have stated it does have a place and time. I had a home that had 50 feet of concrete to penetrate before the kitchen and bathrooms. This application was perfect for relining there was no bow in the line and no offsets and saved the homeowner the expense of replacing wood floor. Cost wise for the plumbing, not much difference huge difference with the intangible costs.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

We do pipe bursting and depending on the situation, it can make you wonder how you ever got by without it. In general, I prefer pipe bursting because of the lack of mess left for the customer. On shorter pulls, it is not much quicker than a conventional dig but the cleanup is a lot faster. Since our first burst about 6 years ago, we have learned more about what not to do than anything else.

We also burst lines for other plumbers too. They often have some part of the line that it makes sense to dig up and we just do the burst.

It is certainly not snake oil.

There are a couple of pics on my facebook page.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I thought pipes should be covered with clean fill. In the bursting and pulling process how is that accomplished while leaving the old pipe in the ground?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Clean fill serves to give solid bedding around the pipe to prevent movement and damage to the new pipe. Bursting does not overly disturb the shape of the surrounding soil. It compacts it. Depending on the soil (we have a lot of clay) digging leaves you with a lot of big chunks so back filling with the freshly dug up dirt can result in bellies and damage to the pipe.

Also, the HDPE typically used for bursting is not the fragile debutante that PVC is so there is no concern of damage from the fragments of the old pipe. Not that I've ever had a problem with the PVC either. We burst with it too when inside a building.


----------

